# 99 Must-Have halloween Classics



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up. I went to amazon, and they had this album (mp3 download) for $3.99. It contains a lot of music that I already have, but it has some tracks I don't have yet, so I went ahead and downloaded it.


----------

